# SDDA Showcase



## BeachHawk (Nov 8, 2017)

Our G04 team went to SDDA this year and will be playing in the showcase this weekend. Thoughts? With CSL, SCDSL, DA, ECNL (I only know enough to be "dangerous") SDDA is seemingly silly. What's the point? Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Nov 8, 2017)

The important question is how was the level of competition in your dd's flight? If it's competitive and your dd and her team continue to develop then it's worth it to be able to play in a local league and avoid spending your weekends driving hours to games. My dd's team made the jump from SDDA to CSL this season and it was the right move for her team at the right time. But everyone from the coach to the players to the parents and even your DOCs has to be on board b/c it's a big commitment. Our home field is Galway Downs and most of our games were played either in Temecula or San Bernardino. So 1 game is an all-day affair if you're driving from San Diego to San Bernardino. It's been a great season for the team, but a key component of their success is the 100% commitment from all parties involved. It would not have been fun to spend our weekends in San Bernardino if her team did not continue to develop and improve throughout the season. For me personally I don't believe it's a matter of which league is best, it's a matter of which league is best for your dd's team that will provide the most competitive environment to serve your team's needs based on their level of play and contribute to their continued development and growth.


----------



## BeachHawk (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks so much for such a thoughtful response. I was actually curious about the "showcase" itself. What actually happens at the SDDA showcase? And to your other points, so darn true. Is it right for your child, the team, the family, etc? Our team is getting competition but, it seems dd may have outgrown her current team skill and athletic - wise. She's decided that she'll be trying out for several other teams this year, but the reality is that, though she may get more development, is it worth taking her away from other sports and extracurriculars (and time spent traveling) if she doesn't go DA or ECNL. And even if that were to happen, is the cost/benefit worthy.  She loves soccer but has gotten frustrated. I'll just keep reading and watching and listening, though that's another reason why I ask, the Presidio/SDDA thread seems pretty empty.


----------



## outside! (Nov 8, 2017)

BeachHawk said:


> Thanks so much for such a thoughtful response. I was actually curious about the "showcase" itself. What actually happens at the SDDA showcase? And to your other points, so darn true. Is it right for your child, the team, the family, etc? Our team is getting competition but, it seems dd may have outgrown her current team skill and athletic - wise. She's decided that she'll be trying out for several other teams this year, but the reality is that, though she may get more development, is it worth taking her away from other sports and extracurriculars (and time spent traveling) if she doesn't go DA or ECNL. And even if that were to happen, is the cost/benefit worthy.  She loves soccer but has gotten frustrated. I'll just keep reading and watching and listening, though that's another reason why I ask, the Presidio/SDDA thread seems pretty empty.


One option would be to start looking now. Find some teams she may be interested in to practice with after Thanksgiving. If her current team is not playing State or Nat Cup, she can switch teams before then and play with a new team at State/National Cup. If her team is playing State/National Cup, you will have some decisions to make when her current coach finds out she won't be with the team next season. Some coaches are professional and will respect that you are trying to honor the commitment to the team by playing State/Nat Cup with them and will allow her to play. Some coaches  will act like spoiled children and make life hard on your DD and possibly bench her during State/Nat Cup. Feel free to PM with questions.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Nov 9, 2017)

BeachHawk said:


> What actually happens at the SDDA showcase?


It’s a Showcase - there should be College and ODP coaches there.


----------



## outside! (Nov 9, 2017)

I have never been to an SDDA showcase. I can say that my player's coach declined to participate this year for two reasons.
1. He did not see any college coaches there last year.
2. It is the weekend before high school tryouts and there were several injuries last year that kept players from being able to tryout.


----------



## chargerfan (Nov 10, 2017)

Mom Taxi said:


> It’s a Showcase - there should be College and ODP coaches there.


No there will not be


----------



## GunninGopher (Nov 10, 2017)

There were ODP scouts there last year.


----------



## chargerfan (Nov 10, 2017)

GunninGopher said:


> There were ODP scouts there last year.


We didn’t see or hear of any. Coach and parents concluded it was a waste of time.


----------



## GunninGopher (Nov 10, 2017)

I know 2 girls that were approached to attend a follow up session.


----------



## Mom Taxi (Nov 10, 2017)

I cannot speak with regards to college coaches, but there were ODP scouts there last year.


----------



## JoeBieber (Nov 11, 2017)

ODP scouts. LOL


----------



## BeachHawk (Nov 11, 2017)

Here to report there were "scouts." Per dd, "coach said they are looking for people to play against an ODP team." Fwiw, during that game, dd likely had her worst game of the season and almost got seriously injured to boot! Not sure I'd recommend. Appreciate all of the input.


----------



## chargerfan (Nov 11, 2017)

BeachHawk said:


> Here to report there were "scouts." Per dd, "coach said they are looking for people to play against an ODP team." Fwiw, during that game, dd likely had her worst game of the season and almost got seriously injured to boot! Not sure I'd recommend. Appreciate all of the input.


It is for an “all star sdda team”. Nothing to lose sleep over.


----------

